# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Eric Gurr (U.S. House, OH-8)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Eric Gurr 
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* http://gurrforcongress.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/gurrforcongress
https://twitter.com/gurrforcongress
http://www.pinterest.com/gurrforcongress/

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Ohio
District: 8
Incumbent: John Boehner
Other Primary Candidates: J D Winteregg : http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-House-OH-8%29
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Check out his issues page. Some good stuff there. I have no doubt he would be better than Boehner.





> Foreign Policy
> 
> Unlike many of my neo-con friends I am not a fan of interventionist foreign policy. After 25 years of persistent study of history I am thoroughly convinced that doctrine driven foreign policy, whether it be containment, dollar diplomacy or gun barrel diplomacy paints our nation into a corner. In contrast to the popular meme that we need be proactive in all our dealings I believe history shows us that the best foreign policy is react to events as they unfold to maintain flexibility in a changing world. Publishing arbitrary positions to the international community only provides opportunity for the clever to undermine those positions. President Obama’s “red line” comments on Syria being a case in point. As a result the United States was almost drawn into a war to back up words that should never have been spoken. Our actions alone should indicate our policies. Words left unsaid have more power than too many words spoken.





> NSA
> 
> I believe firmly that the NSA spying on American citizens is unconstitutional and a large waste of taxpayer dollars.
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized
> 
> The security of the nation is important. But if we trample the constitution and give up our rights as citizens we have gained at best a little security at a huge cost to liberty.





> IRS Scandal
> 
> Like many of my fellow Republicans (and Independents) I was shocked at the politicization of the IRS. The recent “smoking gun” email from Lois Lerner promises to keep this scandal at the forefront. This is as it should be and I think we could all use a little more passion from our congressional representatives as well as the GOP leadership. The IRS is already the most frightening organization in the U.S. government. Using the power of that body to intimidate citizens is unacceptable.

----------


## PAF

Eric Gurr On The Record: https://app.box.com/s/xncr1rrl6esjh7chnlwg

- In 2008, in reference to the impending housing bubble burst, Gurr wrote, "I would also argue  that a sizable dose of Keynesianism (deficit spending) is not out of the question, and historically  cannot be seen as dangerous at this point."

- In 2008, Gurr wrote that "Social security payments must also be cut. A cut of 2.5% next year,  and a subsequent cut of 2.5% the following year, coupled with a cut in the administrative  overhead is the only way." In 2009, Gurr advocated that "Even social security checks need to be  cut by 10%." Gurr fails to realize that obligations must be met to those who have paid into the  system.

- In 2008, with respect to addressing the FDR social safety net, Gurr wrote that we needed to  "Increase and maintain FDR's social safety net sorry Ron Paul supporters, these are good  things."

- In 2008, Gurr identified protectionist policies as problematic, while in 2013 he advocated for  tariffs on the automobile, plane, and electronics industries.

- In 2009, Gurr wrote, "The real lesson of history is that citizens who are not diligent in  protecting their freedoms will lose those freedoms, and in many cases their lives. . .Before we  begin the arguments of the future, we must fix the foundation." The next year, in 2010, Gurr  supported and donated to the Boehner campaign, long after Boehner co-sponsored NCLB and  supported TARP.

- In 2009, Gurr wrote that we need to "Employ the use of massive violence against terrorists  and their supporters."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Eric Gurr On The Record: https://app.box.com/s/xncr1rrl6esjh7chnlwg
> 
> - In 2008, in reference to the impending housing bubble burst, Gurr wrote, "I would also argue  that a sizable dose of Keynesianism (deficit spending) is not out of the question, and historically  cannot be seen as dangerous at this point."
> 
> - In 2008, Gurr wrote that "Social security payments must also be cut. A cut of 2.5% next year,  and a subsequent cut of 2.5% the following year, coupled with a cut in the administrative  overhead is the only way." In 2009, Gurr advocated that "Even social security checks need to be  cut by 10%." Gurr fails to realize that obligations must be met to those who have paid into the  system.
> 
> - In 2008, with respect to addressing the FDR social safety net, Gurr wrote that we needed to  "Increase and maintain FDR's social safety net… sorry Ron Paul supporters, these are good  things."
> 
> - In 2008, Gurr identified protectionist policies as problematic, while in 2013 he advocated for  tariffs on the automobile, plane, and electronics industries.
> ...


What are your sources for these quotes?

From Gurr's website:




> Monetary Policy
> 
> Milton Friedman was one of the first to suggest that one of the driving causes of the depth and duration of the Great Depression was bad monetary policy. Ben Bernanke is in agreement with Friedman and has pushed a reflation strategy. When the supply of money shrinks rapidly after an assett bubble pops it does make sense to increase the money supply. The current reflation attempt is not the best way to do this. These policies have resulted in more money for banks and more money for congress to spend but little for middle class America.


He seems to be a fan of Friedman, but he is not as strict on monetary policy as Ron Paul. 

On the issue of monetary policy, his opinion as a Representative would effect the actions of Yellin as much as my opinion here on this forum.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ashworth withdrawals – Supports Eric Gurr for Congress




> To the people of the 8th district and the American worker,
> 
> The reason I entered the race to replace Boehner is because I am tired of American jobs being sent overseas, and I am very offended that the Obama regime chose a foreign firm to build the Obamacare website instead of an American firm (twice). I do not support amnesty, especially when there are 20 millions Americans out of work and I believe unemployment benefits should be extended because there are No jobs!!
> 
> All that being said, I did not get in the race to be a spoiler and split the vote among the candidates thereby making it easier for Boehner to be reelected.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has supported my message and platform and announce that I am withdrawing from the race and am supporting Eric Gurr to be the next congressman to represent Ohio’s 8th district. Eric is a good man and we agree on many issues, he is a solid conservative and will make a great replacement to Speaker Boehner.
> 
> Please support Eric Gurr on May 6th and let’s send Boehner packing before he can pass amnesty and retire to florida with his millions.
> ...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

WTF? This Gurr guy sounds like the decoy to bleed votes in the primary.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> WTF? This Gurr guy sounds like the decoy to bleed votes in the primary.


He seems like an honest candidate. The media has pushed Winteregg, mostly for his "electile dysfunction" ad. Without polling, we have no idea which of the two has a better chance.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> He seems like an honest candidate. The media has pushed Winteregg, mostly for his "electile dysfunction" ad. Without polling, we have no idea which of the two has a better chance.


I think we should support *J.D. Winteregg*. He has raised and spent more money and has more cash on hand than Eric Gurr. Winteregg has the support of the Tea Party Leadership Fund, which has spend $10,000 on a phone campaign.


https://www.opensecrets.org/races/su...e=2014&id=OH08

----------

